# Mighty Mule Automatic Gate Opener for Light Duty Single Swing Gates



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

* Swing Gates Up to 12 Feet Long or 300 Pounds (MM260) *

It would be really nice if I didn't have to get out of the vehicle and close the gate when I leave...or to open. Doesn't look like a terribly hard kit to install..My gate is around 50#...12 foot long.
Anyone installed battery powered gate openers before? Battery and solar panel ok from theft? Thank you ...red1


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have one. Hasn’t been stolen yet. Works fine.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I want one, but I have no gate and of course, no mighty mule opener...


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

We owned and operated a Mighty Mule 350, used on a 16' heavy gate, for 15 years. Sold it for 500$ when we moved. Never gave a lick of trouble.
We used 2 deep cell marine batteries and a 150w solar charger. 

Put the batteries ect in an old electical enclosure. pad locked it.

Used the key pad for visitors, push button for family...ect every vehicle had one.

Id Highly recommend the system.


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why such a large solar charger? MM recommends a 10 watt.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

When i resesrched ut before buying, they were recommending a small gell cell....i spoke with a few people who had them....
One common complaint was not enough battery.
We figured we'd operate ours more than most, at least some days..... and we would have 6-8 in and outs .... daily, with double that occasionally.
The larger batteries took the load well .The larger charger recovered well...
Thus my over the top response....i didn't want to get a call from my wife complaining....


----------



## yiaodamna (Dec 6, 2021)

Hmm, I use similar gates myself and I'm happy. I used to have to call my family and force my wife or son to come out to open the gate for me lol. A friend of mine who works for everlastgates.com he offered me his help in choosing a gate, but I just bought the most expensive ones in the nearest store, I don't know, I immediately realized that this is what I need. I can open my new gate with my phone. It's especially convenient for me and I don't have to mock my family. During the year of use, the gate was not damaged and nothing was stolen. I think I should thank the State for this, but I'm still glad.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

I've a mm 300 series now. Had a mm 200 series with the controller in the "arm". It filled up with water and ants.

The one I have now mounts the controller separate from the arm. Works great.


----------

